# Focused On Rubix



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Drod it made my week seeing your return to the X on twitter. What are the plans? 2nd-init or regular? Original rubix boot logo a must. Looking forward to whatever you come up with.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

see here http://rootzwiki.com...the-next-rubix/

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------

